# [How To] Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Custom Rom flashen



## Modders Vision (30. Dezember 2012)

*f
Hallo Zusammmen!*


Hier biete ich euch eine Anleitung, wie ihr das Motorola Motoluxe XT615 MotoRoX ROM & Jelly Bean 4.2 theme by enox richtig auf euer Motoluxe flashed:
Installation MotoRoX + Theme.pdf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Vorteile:
 -speedoptimiert
 -Rootrechte
 -nach persönlichen Bedürnissen anpassbare Oberfläche

*Bevor ihr das ROM flashed:*
 -Akku auf 100% Laden
 -Während dem flashen NIE den Vorgang abbrechen!
(Falls dies doch Passieren sollte, findet ihr hier eine Lösung)

 Wenn euch das ROM gefällt, dann bedankt euch auch bei Enox 

 Bei Fragen und wenn jemand Hilfe benötigt einfach hier reinschreiben 

 Viel Spaß mit euerem Custom ROM ​ 
Hier findet ihr noch Top Apps fürs Motoluxe!

 Vg,
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 _In Zusammenarbeit mit Enox_​


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2012)

Erst flashen, dann OCn


----------



## Dark Messiah (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

das ist keine rom, sondern nur ein theme, was du dir da rausgesucht hast. deswegen steht im threadnamen auch [MOD]


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

@*watercooled*:   Okay, dann weiß ich das schon mal 

Aber dafür bräuchte ich dann ein richtiges ROM, aber weis jemand, ob es schon ein ROM für das Motoluxe XT615 von Jelly Bean gibt?


----------



## enox2 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Hi wollt hier nur mal eben was klarstellen... "[MOD]Motorola Motoluxe XT615 MotoRoX ROM & Jelly Bean 4.2 theme by enox" Also [MOD] steht für Modifikation "Motorola Motoluxe XT615" wofür die Modifikation ist und "MotoRoX ROM & Jelly Bean 4.2 theme" beschreibt den Inhalt... MotoRoX ROM & Jelly Bean 4.2 theme. Heist also das es eine ROM und ein theme beinhaltet.... setzt natürlich voraus das man mehr als 5 Zeichen des Titels liesst..... 

...das mit dem übertakten geht mit dem Motoluxe XT615 nicht genauso wie es auch kein offizielles update auf Jelly Bean geben wird. Falls dich intressiert warum das so ist empfehle ich dir ein bisschen zu googeln...


----------



## Modders Vision (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Okay, danke dass du das hier extra erwähnst, bist du nicht sogar der Urheber dieses ROM's inkl. Theme's???
Ich würde mir dieses ROM sehr gerne auf mein XT615 tun, kann ich dir per pn Fragen dazu stellen?

Ja, übertakten wird schwer, da man hierzu ein Custom Kernel bräuchte und das wird es leider nicht geben 
Aber sollte noch eins Rauskommen, dann könnte ich das ja trotzdem noch machen, auch wenn ich das ROM schon drauf habe, oder?

-----------UPDATE-----------

Danke an *enox2*, der mir das ganze zur verfügung Stellt 
Das neue Betreibssystem ist wirklich super und ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen, der das Maximum aus seinem Motoluxe rausholen will 
@*enox2*: Danke dass du dir all die Arbeit gemacht hast um uns das zu ermöglichen


----------



## huawei (19. März 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Ja ich möchzte mir auch diese Custom Rom verdsion runterladen , wie geht das jetzt genau ?


----------



## Modders Vision (20. März 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Hier habe ich mal eine Anleitung zusammengeschrieben, nach der du es hin bekommen solltest 
Einfach schön Schritt für Schritt durchgehen und nicht vergessen davor deine GANZEN Daten zu sichern 
Installation MotoRoX + Theme

Wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du einfach Fragen 
Enox würde sich auch über ein Danke freuen


----------



## vorhangk (27. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

ich hab mein motorola gerootet und da ist alles drauf. muss ich des alles runter damit ich android 4.2 drauf bekomm? und man soll da dann alles so installieren wie es auf der seite ist? also alle vier?

lg


----------



## Modders Vision (28. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Nein, das musst du nicht runter machen, das passiert während der Installation  Das ganze ist ein Custom ROM, dass immer noch auf Gingerbread läuft und sehr speedoptimiert ist... Du kannst noch ein Jelly Bean Theme drüber legen  Hier ist genau beschreiben, was du machen musst: 





Modders Vision schrieb:


> Hier habe ich mal eine Anleitung zusammengeschrieben, nach der du es hin bekommen solltest
> Einfach schön Schritt für Schritt durchgehen und nicht vergessen davor deine GANZEN Daten zu sichern
> Installation MotoRoX + Theme
> 
> ...


----------



## vorhangk (28. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

ok ich hab gerade alles nach der anleitung gemacht! nur dann bei der Installation MotoRoX hab ich die ordner formatiert und dann ausversehen den vorgang abgebrochen bevor ich die MotoRoX_ROM_Multilanguage_by_enox.zip ausgewählt hab!! so und etz kommt der SCHEIß!! mein handy macht nichts mehr!!!!! ist immer in dem startmodus mit dem logo und macht nichts!! was kann/soll/muss ich machen damit es wieder geht??? 

Bitte HELFEN!

danke schonmal


----------



## Modders Vision (28. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Ich dachte es wäre logisch, dass man da nicht raus gehen darf... 
Wenn du bei diesem Schritt abbrichts kommst du nicht mehr ins cwm... Und da jetzt kein Betriebssystem mehr drauf ist bootet das Handy nicht mehr...


----------



## doodlez (28. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

kommste noch in den modus wo man flashen kann?


----------



## vorhangk (29. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

also ich kann ja nicht mehr das gerät mit dem pc verbinden also auch nicht die .bat aufrufen und so mit nicht in den speziellen modus außer da gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit???   ich kann nur noch des mit volume taste up und down drücken und start ... dann komm ich in den einen rein, aber ich glaub der ist falsch. mein handy bleibt halt bei dem logo hängen. 

hat jemand noch eine idee wie ich des wieder wenigstens in den normalen zustand bekomme????

danke das ihr so schnell geantwortet habt


----------



## Modders Vision (29. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Ich zitiere mal den Developer auf meine Frage, wie man dann ins cwm Recovery kommt:


> Gehtnichtmehr xD wer /system formatiert will vorsätzlich sein handy töten ...


tut mir echt leid 

Das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde, wäre mit Volume down und strart und dann nochmal ab Schritt 5 weiter machen...


----------



## vorhangk (29. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

mh ok schade.  des geht aber nicht weil ich ja keine verbindung mit dem pc hab:  
oke danke 
denkt ihr wenn ichs einschicken können die noch was machen?? 

da gibt es doch was mit update oder so wenn man in den modus geht? da müsste sich doch noch was machen lassen vielleicht oder?


----------



## vorhangk (29. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

ich hab mit nandroid-backup ein backup gemacht. des ist doch zur sicherheit kann man doch wieder herstellen oder nicht?


----------



## doodlez (29. April 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

es gibt 2 menüs einmal cwm oder kann auch ander heissen power + sound up  oder power + down


----------



## Modders Vision (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Beim Motoluxe ist cwm nicht fest auf dem Handy wie bei anderen Handys, das ist ja das Problem...
Ich kann leider nicht in das Menü reingehen, weil mein Motoluxe seit 3 Monaten in der Reparatur ist (zum 4. mal am Stück)...
Vielleicht könntest du mal ein Bild davon machen und es hier schicken


----------



## vorhangk (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

ok von was soll ich alles bilder machen? Meins geht etz wieder  Viel Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben D ich weiß etz alles  kann gerne noch anderen helfen fals jemand hilfe brauch!


----------



## Modders Vision (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Schreib bitte mal genau, wie du es gemacht hast, dann kann ich aus diesem Thread ein How To machen und das dann als Lösung mit einbeziehen


----------



## vorhangk (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Anleitung zu System aufspielen des Motorola Motoluxe

1. du gehts auf die seite Motorola MOTOLUXE — Original ROM — Android Forum - AndroidPIT


2.          Kurzanleitung ( Alles auf der Seite auch zu finden) auch die LINKS 

    1. RSD Lite installlieren und starten
    2. ROM-Archiv entpacken
    3. Motoluxe im Flash Mode (drücke Power, Volume down und Kamera Knopf gleichzeitig) starten und an den PC anschließen
    4. Die entpackte ROM-Datei in RSD Lite auswählen und flashen
    5. Warten bis Vorgang beendet ist und Motoluxe neu starten 

3.Ich hoffe das könnte euch ein bisschen helfen  

Wer das macht, macht es auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Modders Vision (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe XT615 Android 4.2 installieren und übertakten*

Top Apps für's Motoluxe

1. SRT AppGuard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Manche Apps können nicht hinzugefügt werden)_

2. iPhone Music Player



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(vor der Installation ein Backup mit CWM machen und dann den standart Musikplayer löschen, so kannst du zur Not dein System mit dem Originalen wiederherstellen)_

3. WhatsApp+
_Bilder in bearbeitung_
_(bei Problemen hier nachschauen)

_ 4. Mi File Explorer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So installierst du APK's via USB 

_In bearbeitung_


----------



## gotchalt (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen....

Habe das Motorox Ding installiert und war auch lange damit zufrieden.
In einem Moment geistiger Abwesenheit hab ich die Karre allerdings auf "Werkseinstellungen" zurückgesetzt und die SD-Karte geleert.

Jetzt startet das Teil nicht mehr:

Power on, (unten brennt die rote Laterne)
Motorola Logo kommt,
Dann der Screen, wo die Balken da rumlaufen - paar Sekunden,
dann wieder von vorne...immer im Kreis rum


hab schon bissle rumprobiert, aber bisher nix gefunden um das Gerät wieder gangbar zu machen.

Jemand ne Idee, bitte?

Grüße
BoB


----------



## Modders Vision (21. Juli 2013)

Vorweg erstmal für alle: Ein Custom ROM lässr sich nicht über herkömliche weise zurücksetzen, das macht man über Cwm.

Für dein Problem gibts natürlich eine Lösung, das selbe Problem hatte hier schon mal jemand. Hier findest du die lösung für dein Problem 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

